# Catalan Country Kitchen



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Native Barcelonés Authoress and Winemaker Marimar Torres ( Sonoma ) has included 160 pages with fotos of phenomenal regional seafood stews, Tapas, rices ( paellas ), oven fish cassolas ( sort of a cross between a stew and soup ), braised game for example, Roast Pheasant with grapes and Roast Duck with figs ,,, and the historic gastronomic culture of Barcelona, Catalonia in her edition ( quite different than the Continental Spanish, Andalusian or Basque) . The Catalans have a profound penchant for their fish and shellfish caught off  the Costa Brava, their wide selection of game from their many mountainuous regions in Lleida and Girona and sweet and bitter, or sweet and spicy or sweet and sour.

She also included suggestions on wine selection and there is a guide of over 12,000 restaurants typical in Barcelona for those interested in visiting ...

Marimar is also the President of Torres Wines of North America and of the Sonoma Torres Winery where they hold Wine Tasting courses Level 1 to 4 for those interested in both English and Spanish.


----------

